# Why we don't use ..............



## Guest (Jan 4, 2012)

Here is a good example in small format why we don't use super high voltage on Series Brushed DC motors. Kinda fun to watch. It can happen in large scale too with more dramatic results.


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

Cool! It's like a micro-Shiva!


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Impressive

I was surprised just how long it lasted


----------



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

gottdi said:


> Here is a good example in small format why we don't use super high voltage on Series Brushed DC motors. Kinda fun to watch. It can happen in large scale too with more dramatic results.


Guess that is how "Plasma Boy" got his nickname.


----------



## PZigouras (Jun 5, 2010)

That motor sounds like it was spinning at 15,000+ RPM when it starting arcing. If it was regulated at lets say, 4000 RPM, wouldn't have lasted much longer?

I've always had the urge to put 480V on my ADC motor, but I wanted to see someone do it first.


----------



## Qer (May 7, 2008)

Exciting video. Literally. Poor little motor, sacrificed for science.



PZigouras said:


> I've always had the urge to put 480V on my ADC motor, but I wanted to see someone do it first.


Yeah. We've noticed that you prefer to use others as your Guinea Pigs...


----------



## anand.ssukhi (Jul 23, 2009)

Genuine show,
motor manufacturers should provide such test videos with the product,


----------



## JRoque (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi. That's a good example of how at high speed/current the brush dust forms a bridge between the brushes and cook them. The controller is also a great risk there since it's essentially a short(er) circuit. That's why I was so impressed on how the Soliton controllers cooked motors but protected itself. 

JR

PS: shut up Pauly! j/k happy new year.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Pretty!

I especially liked how in the background it sounded like special effects from the 1958 movie, "Forbidden Planet." 

Where's Robby?


----------



## Sunking (Aug 10, 2009)

Well that can happen to about any series wound motor without a load on it to limit RPM. I am surprised the motor did not fly apart.


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm no motor expert, but I can't see why a properly designed motor wouldn't handle a Kilovolt. I just wouldn't want to switch it on the first time......

gaps would have to be on the order of 1/4 inch or more maybe even 1/2 inch, insulation would be tough, probably would be hugely impracticable.


----------

